# Hello, eh?



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

one time i was driving into canada with some friends to watch the red sox play the blue jays, and my boy (who was driving) was wearing a sox cap. he rolls up to a border control dude, and as hes letting us through, he goes "ay! go easy on them jays eh?"

it took us the next hour to figure out what he said :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, we don't all talk different..lol My husband has Newfoundlanders in his family.. i can't understand them either. "Where you at?? What cha to??" ummm, whaaaa? Out here in the west coast i think we are pretty easy to understand. 
We were heading to the US on the weekend (i like about 30 minutes from the Washington border) and the border control dude asked if we were planning on leaving anything in the US.. my husband told him "no, unless my wife misbehaves" .. he laughed so hard! Then told us you have enough "women like me.. and he best take me back with him" WHAT THE??? ..lol
I thought they were supposed to be super serious!


----------

